# spraying deft brushing lacquer



## Coleby (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like some advice on spraying deft brushing lacquer. I have read to mix it between 20-50% with lacquer thinner. What methods can you recommend for this product. I don't have the money to buy pre cat or anything like that. The deft is all I have so any solution or finishing methods for this product would be greatly appreciated.

PS I have a HPLV Binks gun that I am using and I intend on spraying no matter what, so please…..HELP!!!

Thanks,

Jonathan Dean


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

The Deft lacquer works just fine with HVLP. I mixed 1 part thinner to 2 parts lacquer. Quick drying time. Nice finish. Be careful of the fumes. It's easy to get light headed, even with HVLP

Usual warnings about spraying. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I mix it 50% 50% with thinner when I spray Deft.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a Binks gun made for painting cars. I guess that's what you'd call HPLV. I've painted enamel and lacquer on many a car and wood project with it. The beauty of lacquer is that you can put some thinner in the cup and reflow the finish until it's like glass, all the while cleaning the gun out. As you may have noticed, I'm a big lacquer fan. I really like how it turns dark after a few decades. I have a bowl I carved at the tender age of 13 (1965) that I finished with lacquer. The top is pine, the bottom mahogany. I chose those woods for the contrast, as the pine was really white then. I'll post a picture of it eventually, but I can tell you that the pine isn't that far off the mahogany, 45 years later.

And, yes, as Jim said, 50-50 is about right. Practice a little on a piece of junk wood, if you want. BUT, if you spray your project, and it's dry or sags, you can always sand it and reshoot it. Man, lacquer is nice and forgiving.


----------

